# Snetterton 21 April £139



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi all,

We currently have 2 x R32's booked on for this.

Would be great to see some more

Anyone?

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Assuming this is the Open Track day I am already booked in.

But I am planning to be doing a shakedown on a 500bhp Skoda Yeti... as it's just been built and I need to test it before the Skoda sessions at Castle Combe the weekend after.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Assuming this is the Open Track day I am already booked in.
> 
> But I am planning to be doing a shakedown on a 500bhp Skoda Yeti... as it's just been built and I need to test it before the Skoda sessions at Castle Combe the weekend after.


Yeti you say - Combe you say - Tap me up and ill meet you there


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Yeti you say - Combe you say - Tap me up and ill meet you there


Spring Performance Car Action Day - 25th April.
Bit of a free for all with track sessions from £35.
I'm doing the two closed Skoda only sessions and a few with the locals...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh i may be doing charity rides anyway.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Oh i may be doing charity rides anyway.


Well if you see some berk on a track day in a Yeti, that'll be me. :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Assuming this is the Open Track day I am already booked in.
> 
> But I am planning to be doing a shakedown on a 500bhp Skoda Yeti... as it's just been built and I need to test it before the Skoda sessions at Castle Combe the weekend after.


- excellent, can't wait to see the abominable! Result

Vernon - could you be persuaded?


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

I am tempted by this - never driven Snet and not had my current 32 on track yet. Will see if I can get the day off.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Snett is awesome. Very long and very hard to get the best time out of.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Talat said:


> I am tempted by this - never driven Snet and not had my current 32 on track yet. Will see if I can get the day off.


Good man - Christian is a bit of a master there so we can copy his lines!

I've only been once but not in a 32.. Can't wait!


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

What a great day! Pleasure to share the track with you as ever Sam, and great to meet you Richard. That Yeti is mega 

Anyway come on Sam, the Birthday hangover must be subsiding so get the vids up from the new 'Pro :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Absoutely fing awesome day!!

Christian you were the quickest car there, big ballsy driving esp on the faster corners :bowdown1:

First vid - better ones to follow once they've uploaded - check my youtube channel for more

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xRAjzs9F1w


Here's a Skoda chasing me... honest it is a Skoda!!
This vid seems to have gone viral!
(hope you don't mind me posting this Richard )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-XnIeLriow


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh and Christian get your vids up!! 

Do you still have that camera mount btw? 

Thief


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like you had a cracking day with decent weather finally!


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Looks like a great day! 14k views on that yeti video in a couple of day!

Surely that's got to make a pistonheads 'time for tea'?


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

It was a great day, I was there in my little MR2 but it was good to see some Skylines.


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

git-r said:


> Absoutely fing awesome day!!
> 
> Christian you were the quickest car there, big ballsy driving esp on the faster corners :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

git-r said:


> Oh and Christian get your vids up!!
> 
> Do you still have that camera mount btw?
> 
> Thief


Ha, busted! yep, just found it in the garage amongst my track kit - good win :chuckle: remind me next time I see you

will have a look at the footage now but remember i'm not known for good footage....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

RRSS said:


> Ha, busted! yep, just found it in the garage amongst my track kit - good win :chuckle: remind me next time I see you
> 
> will have a look at the footage now but remember i'm not known for good footage....


You count! 

Always knew 

Yaaaa footage on YouTube channel... Best one when you get flagged for limits then I get flagged the lap after for drifting ... Surprise surprise  

Seeing how quick you were has finally made me realise quite how quick a 32 can be....

Or quite how unexceptionable my driving is...


Count!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeyB571 said:


> It was a great day, I was there in my little MR2 but it was good to see some Skylines.


Good to meet you and I'm sure you had a great day with jake...
Bring your 34 next time - you know you want to


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xRAjzs9F1w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38UTT2KTkXo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJRADwDvPjk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFtosjUjzU8

Just bought a gopro 4 - fab bit of kit!!!


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

git-r said:


> Good to meet you and I'm sure you had a great day with jake...
> Bring your 34 next time - you know you want to


Yeh was good meeting you, I had a really good coaching session with Jake. He took my car out on a couple of sessions and easily dropped six seconds off my best lap 
Don't think I'll get my current Skyline out again, maybe my next one as I'm selling up.

Do you know what sort of lap times you were getting?


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, I just timed some of your laps on your video and blimey you were quick. I think you were getting 02:13:00 not sure what power your running but my best was 02:26:00 in my little MR2 running something like 300hp. However Jake managed to easily do a 02:20:00


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're selling up mate, are you going to climb the ladder and get a 32?  

Will be an an absolute hoot to do some proper racing though! 

Not sure what a good lap time is at Snett but think Christian (in the blue 32) has managed a 2:08 or 2:10 before. Taking into account his special qualities and inability to concentrate on much other than beer or women, that time is made more impressive.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just had a quick look at the footage with a stopwatch... There's a 2:11 but with traffic so possibly may have got a 2:10.. The top spot on Harry's lap timer is a 2:11 set by a radical so pretty chuffed for the 25 year old datsuns


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work, they are quick cars. I may well buy another skyline and if I do the emphasis will be on lightweight track oriented. So probably an r32 

Harry's laptimer is not always the most accurate unless your using a external GPS, but keeping up with a radical is bloody good going.


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Beer and women gone, so back to this thread :chuckle:

Yeah my best at Snett is a 2.08 dead but I wasn't getting near that on Tuesday as so much traffic, think best was a 2.11 or 12 from memory

Interesting time on that app from the radical Sam, good work :thumbsup:

bet a 300bhp mr2 is a right hoot


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

git-r said:


> You count!
> 
> Always knew
> 
> ...


Don't know about that mate, you were absolutely flying and considering it's only your second visit and first in Goose your driving was mega :bowdown1:

Have had a look at my footage and will try and edit it down and stick on youtube, some good flames and sideways from you as ever, when you pop out from behind my rear view mirror - really need to get another mount.


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Sam those vids were really useful, first time I've seen the car "on it" and it looked a bit bouncy. Looked at the data (with a little help from malcolm Edeson) and the consensus is that I need my main rebound and lo speed bump stiffer on the rear. 

So cheers for that :thumbsup:

can share the edited version if interested


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like you lads had a great time:bowdown1:awesome laps,and Richards yeti looked a right hoot.

When I'm finished spending ££££s on the r35,I will be spending ££££s on the r33,well at least a new set of tyres,oh and gearbox/clutch:chuckle:
Will be out to play,maybe get a Goodwood session towards sept/Oct.when the cost goes down a bit.

Remember the gtroc sprint at castle Combe,in June would be great to see you both they're,I know we're not in the league of 1000HP r35s,but will be fun trying.

See you all soon,Paul.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Still on road tyres, Sam? Nice vids.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ian - yup same old tyres but going to get some Yoko AD08R's very soon hopefully

Christian - get those vids up!!!!

Here's one of my exhaust - sad I know but porn all the same 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCOnvWoqgXA


----------

